# what is the first step in becoming a Freemason?



## DJones

My name is Devon, I'm 24 years old a college student living in Atlanta Georgia. In one of my college classes we did a week long study on symbols and during that time some Masonic symbols came up. Over the past couple of months I've done a little bit of research Freemasonry and I've become extremely interested. I'm not sure exactly what the necessary steps are in becoming a Freemason. If someone could please help me out and give me some more information or insight into what it is and I need to do I would really appreciate it. thank you and I hope to become a fellow brother very soon.


----------



## Bro. Landry

2B1Ask1, good luck!


----------



## Winter

Welcome to the forum Devon.  The first step will be to find the local Lodges in your area.  I strongly caution you to make sure they are Regular Lodges.  There are many pretend organizations out there that may rob you of the experience.

In Georgia, you have two options for Regular Freemasonry:

The Grand Lodge of Georgia.
http://www.glofga.org/

The Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Georgia.
http://mwphglga.org/

Do your research.  Ask questions.  Each Grand Lodge will have options to contact them or to locate Lodges that are local to you that you can contact as well.  I wish you well in your journey, Devon!  Feel free to ask questions here and please let us know how your quest goes.


----------



## DJones

thank you very much, I am going to look into the information that you've given me as soon as possible.


----------



## dfreybur

The first step is to ask a man who you believe to be a Mason how to become a Mason.  We don't in general have invitations so you have to ask.  You have taken the first step.

US lodges tend to be very open.  Their schedules are on line.  Their address is in the phone book.  Their schedule is on their door.  Please do email or phone to say you want to show up and meet the members but never wait on any response.  Go an hour before the start of the meeting and introduce yourself.

Try that with a few lodges near you.  Decide which one you are most compatible with.  From then on show up every month.  Ask for a petition.  In a few months the members will know you well enough to sign for you.

Please let us know as you progress.  We look forward to the day to transition from Mister to Brother.


----------



## Bloke

JamestheJust said:


> Lodges may vary quite a lot in their quality and interests.  You may find it worthwhile to speak to the secretaries of several lodges in your area and ask to attend their festive boards (meals) to see if one is better suited to you.


In the early stages i think a major factor is trying to pick a lodge that meets on a night that suits you at a manageable distance from home where they guy you contact is interested,  follows up and seems nice, . As a MM, you can go shopping for a new lodge and evaluate is more easily, but if you do have the chance to check out a few lodges, your more likely to fit one that fits...


----------



## Bro. Landry

@DJones did you get my message?


----------



## Warrior1256

Bro. Landry said:


> 2B1Ask1, good luck!





Winter said:


> Welcome to the forum Devon.  The first step will be to find the local Lodges in your area.  I strongly caution you to make sure they are Regular Lodges.  There are many pretend organizations out there that may rob you of the experience.
> 
> In Georgia, you have two options for Regular Freemasonry:
> 
> The Grand Lodge of Georgia.
> http://www.glofga.org/
> 
> The Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Georgia.
> http://mwphglga.org/
> 
> Do your research.  Ask questions.  Each Grand Lodge will have options to contact them or to locate Lodges that are local to you that you can contact as well.  I wish you well in your journey, Devon!  Feel free to ask questions here and please let us know how your quest goes.


There you go, sound advice. Welcome to the forum my friend and good luck in these endeavors.


----------



## BroPowell1128

JamestheJust said:


> Lodges may vary quite a lot in their quality and interests.  You may find it worthwhile to speak to the secretaries of several lodges in your area and ask to attend their festive boards (meals) to see if one is better suited to you.


This is true. This is when you will see the Lodge at it's best. Fellowship is a big thing!


----------



## Zigfred

Do you have lodge here in Dubai, UAE sir?


----------



## Winter

Zigfred said:


> Do you have lodge here in Dubai, UAE sir?


Regular recognized Freemasonry does not exist in UAE. Any organizations claiming to be Freemasonry there will likely be bogus. Unless this has changed. If anyone knows a regular Lodge there please correct me. 

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Zigfred

Thank sir for your info. Please let us know if lodge here in UAE are already establish because i am willing to join the brotherhood.

Thanks,
Zigfred


----------



## Zigfred

Thank you sir for your info. Please let us know if lodge here in UAE are already establish because i am willing to join the brotherhood.

Thanks,
Zigfred


----------



## Haadware

salutations, I live in Ocho Rios Jamaica, where can I find a ligit lodge nearest to where I am?


----------



## Bloke

Haadware said:


> salutations, I live in Ocho Rios Jamaica, where can I find a ligit lodge nearest to where I am?



Under UGLE
*DISTRICT GRAND LODGE OF JAMAICA & THE CAYMAN ISLANDS*
*District Grand Master*
Walter H. Scott, QC

*District Grand Secretary*
Robert N. Forbes

*Address*
45-47 Barbados Avenue
Kingston 5
Jamaica
West Indies

*Tel*: [1876] 929 4464, [1876] 926 6018, [1876] 754 3961http://www.dgljamaica.com/


----------



## Bloke

Haadware said:


> salutations, I live in Ocho Rios Jamaica, where can I find a ligit lodge nearest to where I am?


Oh, and they seem to have a web site http://www.dgljamaica.com/

Every success in your journey !


----------



## Warrior1256

Haadware said:


> salutations, I live in Ocho Rios Jamaica, where can I find a ligit lodge nearest to where I am?


Best of luck to you.


----------



## cemab4y

I wish you luck, as well. There are lodges in most (but not all) English-speaking countries, throughout the world.


----------



## MRichard

DJones said:


> My name is Devon, I'm 24 years old a college student living in Atlanta Georgia. In one of my college classes we did a week long study on symbols and during that time some Masonic symbols came up. Over the past couple of months I've done a little bit of research Freemasonry and I've become extremely interested. I'm not sure exactly what the necessary steps are in becoming a Freemason. If someone could please help me out and give me some more information or insight into what it is and I need to do I would really appreciate it. thank you and I hope to become a fellow brother very soon.



Decide which grand lodge you want to join. Your options will probably be limited under the Grand Lodge of Georgia but Gate City Lodge #2 has a few Black members if memory serves me correct.

@Derinique Kendrick  may be able to assist you if you are interested in the Prince Hall side. I believe he is from Georgia. Send him a private message or maybe he will respond. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Brother H

Devon,
Wish you all the luck for the new step if you decide to take it.
However, if I may ask, why do you want to join? what made you feel more interested?
Regards,


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

MRichard said:


> Decide which grand lodge you want to join. Your options will probably be limited under the Grand Lodge of Georgia but Gate City Lodge #2 has a few Black members if memory serves me correct.
> 
> @Derinique Kendrick  may be able to assist you if you are interested in the Prince Hall side. I believe he is from Georgia. Send him a private message or maybe he will respond. Best of luck to you!


Thanks for referring my name, brother. He hasn't reached out to me as of yet. Hopefully he decides which route he wants to take and knocks.


----------



## Warrior1256

Derinique Kendrick said:


> Thanks for referring my name, brother. He hasn't reached out to me as of yet. Hopefully he decides which route he wants to take and knocks.


Please keep us posted on his progress Brother, we care.


----------



## Clovis R Cassiani

Greetings to all members. Please, allow me to introduce myself. My name is Clovis, I am 34 years old, from Brazil. I've come across this forum due to my profund desire to become a Mason. Please, understand that I come here with the utmost respect. Since my early days, I have been curious about Masonry. For a long time, I knew that I did not have the qualities (if I may say so) that are inherent to a Mason. I would say that, despite still being (and probably will be for a good few years) "crude", I was able to better myself, by my own means. Once, a good friend told me that "You do not seek Masonry, It will come to you in the right time". If this is the truth, I do not know, but it somehow it makes sense to me. I do know some Masons in my city and some months ago, I built the courage to approach one of them, which happens to be a family friend, and ask him about Masonry and the desire I felt in becoming a Mason. He was more than pleased to hear my comments, to explain some of the "procedures" (please forgive me if this is not the correct word for it) and share that he too, before becoming one, had the same desire I carry now. He said that, knowing me, he understood that I had the characteristics desired in someone interested about becoming a Mason. He offered himself in telling the WM about my desire. 

This was about two months ago, he never mentioned Masonry on our usual family meetings.

Assuming that he was able to talk with the WM about my intention: Would this be considered a petition ? Does it usually take that time to "process" my petition ? Would I know if my petition was rejected ?

Thanks everyone, for reading my comments.

I remain at your service.

Thank You

C


----------



## MRichard

@Clovis R Cassiani 
That is not a petition. You should follow up with the family friend to see what happened. Perhaps he forgot.


----------



## Clovis R Cassiani

Thanka a lot for the feedback @MRichard.


----------



## dfreybur

In most jurisdictions there are no invitations, so Masonry never comes to any man.  We have to come to Masonry.  Unless you live in the territory of one of the rare jurisdictions that do function by invitation your friend did you and us a disservice.

A petition is a paper application.  Asking verbally starts the process but is not a petition.  Please ask your family friend what your next step is to get a petition.


----------



## Clovis R Cassiani

Thanks for the input @dfreybur. As far as I know, some were invited, some requested. I'm assuming a disservice is not a good thing. I apologize for that.


----------

